# Programm in Jframe "einbinden"



## Mortal_Shadow (27. Jan 2012)

Hi,

was ich letztendlich machen will, ist, die Fenster zweier (extrener) Programme zusammenzufassen und gemeinsam darzustellen, also in einem großen Fenster.
Ist irgendetwas derart überhaupt möglich?

Mfg.


----------



## bygones (27. Jan 2012)

externe Programme meinst du  ?

als was liegen die vor ? sind es java programme ? 

je nach dem was fuer Programme es sind und ob es fuer sie eine UI gibt, die das erlaubt, dann ist es moeglich.

so generell gesagt: ja ist moeglich, aber....


----------



## Mortal_Shadow (27. Jan 2012)

Was ich vom Prinzip her meine ist sowas:






Geht darum, Programme die ich oft gleichzeitig nebeher offen habe zusammenzufassen.
Das sie also unten aus meiner Programm-leiste verschwinden und minimiert werden, wenn mein Programm
minimiert wird, usw.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Jan 2012)

Nein, das geht nicht.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (27. Jan 2012)

Geht wirklich nicht, vermutlich nicht mal mit systemnahen Programmiersprachen wie C.

Mögliche wäre JInternalFrames in einen JFrame zu haben, aber das willst du glaub ich hier nicht.


----------



## g0dm0d (28. Jan 2012)

Wenn du ein _übelster_ C-Crack bist, kannst du dir eine WinAPI-DLL schreiben, die zuerst die Fenster versteckt und dann die WM_PAINT auf dich umleitet. Das nächste Problem wäre dann, das du sämtliche Events wieder zurücksenden müsstest, und einen solch umfangreichen Wrapper zu schreiben macht einfach keinen Sinn 

Programmier dir die Programme die du verwenden willst doch einfach als JAVA-Programme nach, dann kannst du sie ganz einfach zu zweit in einem Fenster darstellen


----------



## bERt0r (28. Jan 2012)

Gibts nicht irgendein Browserplugin für den Windowsmediaplayer? Eine Webseite mit einem Textfeld und dem Plugin darunter zu erstellen wär eigentlich nicht sooo schwer.


----------



## XHelp (28. Jan 2012)

Mit winapi ist es eigentlich nicht schwer. Du musst nur als Parent des Editors den Handle deines Anwendungsfensters setzen.
Die Frage ist natürlich, in wie fern sich das mit Java verbinden lässt. Aber für solch ein vorhaben eignet sich Java generell eher weniger.


----------

